# Car Tax



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi
Thanks to all who provided info to help me insure my Portuguese car.
Can anyone explain how I tax my Portuguese registered car. I understand it needs to be taxed duriing the month of first registartion, in my case July.
Unfortunately I do not visit Algarve in July (or August).
However I understand it can be taxed on-line, so I need an expolanation of how to, in English.
Thanks in advance


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Have you registered on the finances website http://www.portaldasfinancas.gov.pt/at/html/index.html:confused:

Once you have registered on first page click on IUC.. THEN LOG IN


----------



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

Thanks siobhanwf
I have tried to register but system says my Fiscal number is already registered, and I cannot recall ever registering so have no idea of password or secret question and answer. 
I have sent an email asking them to cancel my registration and will then try to register.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Maybe your lawyer registered for you. Do you have anyone here who handles your financial affairs?


----------



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

Good thought. However I have a response from [email protected]
as below

Acusa-se a receção do pedido de esclarecimento de V. Exa., e informamos que efetuámos neste momento a anulação da senha para o contribuinte indicado, pelo que poderá a partir deste momento efetuar novo registo no Portal das Finanças. 

We acknowledge receipt of your request for clarification and we hereby inform you that we have canceled the password for the taxpayer indicated, so that you can from now on register again at the Finance Portal.


----------



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

*Car tax on-line*

Update- how to tax portuguese registered car.
Received following email on 26 June 2018 from Autoridade Tributária e Aduaneira [email protected] advising I need to pay car tax and provided a reference number.
I logged on to my Portuguese bank and paid using the same process as I use to pay my IMI, using the reference number given in the email. Simple if it worked- So my question
Does anyone know how to check if a car is taxed in Portugal?


----------

